# Hi! New and looking for red 2013 GMC 2500 HD Crew SLT 8 ft box with V-Plow



## Plowgurl (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi! I'm in Wisconsin but thinking down south is the place to get the best truck and plow. Anybody know of anything out there? Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Why are you looking for that specific year, that specific color, the specific trim package etc...? Why does it already have to have a V plow installed? You might find that getting the truck you've described without the plow and have whatever plow you want installed much easier.


----------



## Plowgurl (Jul 12, 2017)

True. Just hoping to make my life easier Thanks for the feedback tho!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the club. Now, buy a truck that has not had a plow. Then go purchase the one you want. Most trucks with plows that are for sale are beat to death. Good luck with the venture.


----------



## Plowgurl (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you!!! I think I will take the good advice here. Any dealerships or folks down south that have great, rust -free trucks/plows? I know it sounds cliche but I'm itchin' to road trip to virginia or somethin' LOL

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm in Jersey, but my last couple trucks we found down south at dealers. Family outing time. Just go on the internet and start searching.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many hours of driving are you looking to do is the other question.
Was south of Atlanta, was close to 12hr one way.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I had pretty good luck with buying trucks online. My first truck I bought in New Jersey but it spent its time hauling trailers down south. The next one I bought from brokers on Illinois that find trucks from down south and bring them up. That one belonged to a cop down in San Antonio. Maybe I just got lucky but compared to what's availible locally, southern trucks are definitely the way to go. A bonus is that they are typically significantly cheaper than trucks up here in New England.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Search Auto Trader


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Search Auto Trader


Cars . Com as well


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I got mine from dealers on eBay. One was a classifieds post by a dealer (not sure if eBay still has that), the other was a regular Buy It Now/Make An Offer listing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, this is right around the corner from my shop, and it's a GMC. A little red paint, hey you never know.


----------

